
Can technology do crisis hacking? - shanikawee
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/can-philanthropy-part-corporate-profits-weerasundara-attorney-mba?trk=prof-post
======
shanikawee
Happy Holidays to all!

Dear Community: In this holiday season, I thought it is wonderful if we can
get together and hack the rebuilding of a school that is determined to train a
cadre of scientists, engineers, and leaders who would work toward a better
future for their country. The recent earthquake in Nepal killed 9,000+ people
and injured more than 23,000+ while flattening the Bloom Nepal School (BNS) to
the ground. Two janitors were killed; students barely escaped.

You might know, with blocked boarders, Nepal is now facing a 'humanitarian
crisis' due to fuel shortage when most people affected by the earthquake are
still in temporary shelters. The fuel crisis and winter weathers have caused
us to accelerate the effort a group of us in Seattle have launched to help BNS
to rebuild its facilities. We invite you to get to know about the remarkable
story of the Bloom Nepal School that stole our hearts. We want to know if you
can help us with our urgent hour of need by making a small donation to an
exemplary school. We are dedicated to providing regular updates to each of our
donors on how your donation helped make a difference in the lives of these
students. You can read all about it on my LinkedIn Post:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/can-philanthropy-part-
corpora...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/can-philanthropy-part-corporate-
profits-weerasundara-attorney-mba?trk=prof-post)

Thank you with much gratitude for your help on realizing our passion: help
people in a crisis using modern day technology.

We love your feedback, comments, and thoughts.

Back on Track Bloom Nepal School Team

